# Insight into Dave Palumbo Diet - Summary and Q&A's



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Been reading a lot of information on this board and on other boards regarding Dave Palumbo's Diet.

Hope this is OK but I found this on another board (so I'm not taking credit for the info) :innocent: and thought I would share it on this board as it gives a very good insight into the diet with some good Q & A's

Apologies if this has already been done, but thought it would be easier posting this rather than skimming through 1,000+ pages of the diet information.............. :lol:

============================================

The premise of the diet is high protein (about 1- 1 1/2 gram per pound), moderate fat (about 1/2 g per lb) and low low carbs (no direct sources of carbs). During this diet, the brain goes into ketosis (it uses ketone bodies for energy-- fats) and thus the energy requirements by the body can almost all be supplied by fats (which you'll be taking in plenty of). The only activity that uses carbs will be the weight workout which may use 40grams per workout. You will get these 40g indirectly through the foods you'll be eating. As a backup, the cheat meal you'll be having once per week will provide a storehouse of glycogen (glucose) in case of emergency. So, you see, very little gluconeogenesis in the liver will be occurring. If we keep cortisol low (by

restricting STIMULANTS) we'll ensure that muscle is spared!

HAVE YOUR CHEAT MEAL ON THE SAME DAY EVERY WEEK, last meal of the

day so you dont cheat again.

Fiber helps burn fat! Everyone should take fiber 2x per day. Fiber actually helps increase the absorption of calcium.

When following my diet plan (which includes getting your brain into ketosis), there can be NO starchy carbs eaten!

*For a 200lb man:*

MEAL #1

5 whole eggs (make sure to buy OMEGA-3 EGGS from the supermarket. They contain virtually NO saturated fat and tons of good OMEGA-3 fats); add another 4 egg whites to this (they don?t need to be the Omega-3 ones; you can use liquid egg whites)

MEAL #2

SHAKE: 50g Whey Protein with 1 ? tablespoon of All Natural Peanut butter (no sugar)

MEAL #3

"Lean Protein Meal": 8oz chicken with 1/2-cup cashew nuts (almonds, or walnuts)

MEAL #4

SHAKE: 50g Whey Protein with 1 ? tablespoons of All Natural Peanut butter (no sugar added)

MEAL #5

"Fatty Protein Meal": 8oz Salmon, Swordfish, or RED MEAT with a green salad (no tomatoes, carrots, or red peppers) with 1 tablespoon of Olive Oil or Macadamia nut oil and vinegar

MEAL #6

SHAKE: 50g Whey with 1 ? tablespoon all natural peanut butter or 4 whole (Omega-3) eggs and 4 extra whites

*For a 250lb+ man:*

Meal 1 6 whole Omega-3 eggs

Meal 2 8oz chicken with 1/2 cup raw almonds

Meal 3 50g whey with 2 tablespoons all natural peanutbutter

Meal 4 8oz salmon with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon macadamia nut oil

Meal 5 50 g whey with 2 tablespoon PB

Meal 6 6 whole eggs

Remember, it takes 3-4 days to get into a strong ketosis where your brain is using ketone bodies (fats), instead of carbs, for energy. Be patient.

Many times I'll switch to an alternatiing diet where one day it will be protein/fat......then another protein/vegetables (very little fat). The great thing about the body and fat is that ESSENTIAL FATTY ACIDS can be stored in the muscle for several days, up to 2 weeks......therefore, once an adequate storehouse of Essential Fats are built up, the body can be "tortured" a little and it still won't give up muscle (that's assuming you're still taking in adequate protein. Protein can't be stored).

1oz almonds equals 6g carbs (2 of those grams are fiber) and 2oz equals 12g of carbs.

With the beef meal (any fatty protein meal), you should have the green salad with 1 tablespoon of Olive or Mac oil INSTEAD of the nuts. Only eat the nuts with the LEAN PROTEIN MEAL (chicken, turkey, lean fish)

The best fat sources come from the essential fatty acids-- Omega-6 and Omega-3's. Most of us get plenty of Omega-6s from cooking oils, ect..........however the Omega-3's are harder to get. I recommend WHOLE OMEGA-3 EGGS, FaTTY FISHS like SALMON and SWORDFISH and TUNA and MACKEREL, ALMONDS and WALNUTS have some OMEGA-3's (as well as OMEGA-6s). ANother great fat source is MONOUNSATURATES such as EXTRA VIRGIN OLIVE OIL and MACADAMIA NUT OIL.....they aren't essential but they are great for the metabolism (great source of energy) and they are extremely good for your heart.

You're not getting any indirect sources of carbs (just from the 1 spoonful of PB.... you may want to have at least one 1/3cup nuts meal. Remember, Olive or Macadamia nut oil is predominantly a MONOUNSATURATED FAT (good for the heart, but not essential)........ the nuts, and fish oil have the essential fats in them. Also, with regard to FLAX SEED OIL, the OMEGA-3 Fatty Acids found in them (alpha-linolenic acid) has a very poor conversion to DHA and EPA (Essential Omega-3 intermediates) in the HUMAN........therefore, you're much better off taking in FISH OILS (that already contain DHA/EPA) than FLAX SEED OIL.

Once fat loss slows, I always increase cardio first, then I increase the amount of fat burners (clen, cytomel, lipolyze).........After those other methods are exhausted, only then, do I play with the diet.

Always eat BEFORE lifting........never BETWEEN lifting and cardio.

*Artificial Sweetners:*

The artificial sweetener itself (eg. aspartame, sucralose) wont cause a problem. It's what some companies complex it with. For example, EQUAL and SPLENDA combine their aspartame and sucrolose with 1g of maltodextrin........whereas, in diet drinks, they don't do that. So, diet drinks are okay, SPLENDA and EQUAL must be used in moderation (STEVIA BALANCE is fine though since they use inulin fiber instead of maltodextrin

*Forget using:*

-MCT's are a waste when you're dieting. If you're gonna use FATS for an energy source, they might as well serve a function in the body. MCTs are useless. They can only serve as a source of energy!

-Arginine is not going to do anything. It will DO something; just not dramatic.

*Cardio:*

CARDIO should be performed at a low intensity (under 120bpm heartrate). This will ensure that you use FAT as a fuelsource since as your heartrate increase, carbohydrates begin to become the preferred fuel of choice for the body. When on a low carb diet, you're body will break down muscle and turn that into carbs. Remember, Fat CANNOT be changed into carbs. Therefore, for bodybuilding, the rule of cardio should be LONG DURATION, LOW INTENSITY

never do less than 20 min per session

The BOTTOM LINE is that low intensity cardio (while you might need more of it) ensures that fat is utilized and muscle is spared (especially while on my high protein/moderate fat/low carb diety).

Do you feel the treadmill is better for cardio, or is the bike(stationary or recumbent) just as good? As long as the intensity is LOW, it doesn't matter which piece of equipment you use

*Q&A:*

*Q:* Is gluconeogenesis inevitable in your diet?

*Dave Palumbo:* NO

*Q:* If so do I need to consume more than 1.5 grams of protein per lb of LBM so as not to lose muscle?

*Dave Palumbo:* The fat spares the protein....when the brain is in ketosis, the carbohydrate requirements are very very low.

*Q:* How much (percentage) of my protein intake would be turned into glucose (gluconeogenesis)?

*Dave Palumbo:* Very little (maybe 10%)

*Q:* What do you think of submersion in cold water as a means of burning bodyfat (thermogenesis)?

*Dave Palumbo:* HOCUS POKUS!

*Q:* How about drinking lots of cold water (I think this was even suggested by Elligton Darden) to help lose bodyfat?

*Dave Palumbo:* RIDICULOUS

*Q:* Do you think drinking lots of Green Tea is beneficial to fat loss?

*Dave Palumbo:* Somewhat helpful.

*Q:* How much is the ideal dosage of Omega 3 for a 220 lb. individual ?

*Dave Palumbo:* Try to take in about 9g per day

*Q:* How many Tbs of peanut butter could I have instead of 1/2 cup of cashewnuts?

*Dave Palumbo:* 2 tablespoons, two tablespoons of Peanut Butter contains 190 calories and 16 grams of fat (so 1.5 tablespoon equals about 12 grams fat) ...whereas......... 2oz (1/3 cup) almonds (about 40 almonds) = 12g fat

*Q:* I want to add that if I cant find the omega eggs here locally. Can I use international egg whites and just take an omega supplement?

*Dave Palumbo:* You can get away with 5 whole eggs (regular ones) once a day........not a big deal. You'll be burning up all that fat anyway.

*Q:* Whats the max cups # of coffee ( no sugar ) can consume on Dave's diet ?

*Dave Palumbo:* Try to limit to 2 cups per day.......I realize that towards the end of the diet you may need more to help you get through the day.

*Q:* If you cook tilapia in macadamon nut oil?do you coun't the oil as your fat for that meal! Depends how much you use.

*Dave Palumbo:* If you just grease the pan with it, no!

*Q:* what is the protein,carb and fat ratio for offseason

*Dave Palumbo:* 50% Protein, 25% fat, 25% carbs

*Q:* and the ratio for contest prep.

*Dave Palumbo:*60% protein, 30% fat, 10% carbs


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi, can one of the Mods please change the title of this thread to

*Insight into Dave Palumbo Diet - Summary and Q&A's*

as I missed the word diet off the title and I cant seem to change it.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice try i will give you reps.

However i already posted this up and the whole Dave P thing is a mute point at this stage, all that there is to say has been said unless some one who trained with him wants to add comments.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Mad7 said:


> Hi, can one of the Mods please change the title of this thread to
> 
> *Insight into Dave Palumbo Diet - Summary and Q&A's*
> 
> ...


done


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Con said:


> Nice try i will give you reps.
> 
> However i already posted this up and the whole Dave P thing is a mute point at this stage, all that there is to say has been said unless some one who trained with him wants to add comments.


Many thanks Con. Couldn't find all the info but i will look again.

As a side have you ever tried the Dave P diet ??? and if so what was your experience like and did you achieve you goals


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

DB said:


> done


Cheers DB:beer:


----------



## sgtbrad (Jan 20, 2009)

what is the cheat meal?? and is this diet good for me im 185lbs..


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

sgtbrad said:


> what is the cheat meal?? and is this diet good for me im 185lbs..


All your questions and more answerd here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/46432-dave-palumbo-diet-opinion.html


----------

